# Apply more stain AFTER concrete has been sealed?



## rumiat (May 28, 2012)

Hello,

I have had an interior concrete floor professionally stained and polished, and then a Topguard Sealer applied. The problem is, the final stain job did not look that great, but we didn't get to see it before the company put on the sealer. Is there any way to apply a new coat of stain at this point? We are only using water based Smiths stains. 

Thank you.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The stain will not penetrate the sealer and if it did it probably would only in thin places.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

rumiat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have had an interior concrete floor professionally stained and polished, and then a Topguard Sealer applied. The problem is, the final stain job did not look that great, but we didn't get to see it before the company put on the sealer. Is there any way to apply a new coat of stain at this point? We are only using water based Smiths stains.
> 
> Thank you.


The sealer will have to be removed before you can add stain.


----------



## rumiat (May 28, 2012)

Thanks. What is the process of removing sealer - can you grind it off, or is it a chemical process? And do you know how successful it might be? I know the sealer is meant to penetrate, and wonder if it might remain in some spots, making the re-stain look splotchy.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

rumiat said:


> Thanks. What is the process of removing sealer - can you grind it off, or is it a chemical process? And do you know how successful it might be? I know the sealer is meant to penetrate, and wonder if it might remain in some spots, making the re-stain look splotchy.


 
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_can_you_use_to_take_off_a_sealer_off_concrete


----------

